# World Dictator Trump, what if my country asks your troops to leave?



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2020)

I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.

"We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that's there. It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time We're not leaving unless they pay us back for it.

We will charge them sanctions like they've never seen before ever. It'll make Iranian sanctions look somewhat tame."

Trump: No troop withdrawal from Iraq


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 7, 2020)

"We rebuilt your country.  In 2020 dollars that comes to $480,000,000,000,000,000.00."


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "We rebuilt your country.  In 2020 dollars that comes to $480,000,000,000,000,000.00."


European Recovery Program:
131 billion 2020 Dollars for 16 countries. Effect: 0,5 % annual GDP-growth between 1948 and 1951.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 7, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> 
> "We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that's there. It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time We're not leaving unless they pay us back for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> ...


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 8, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Yeah, jackass, that was Trump doing his imitation of people like you!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Maybe it is the Donald Style that you perform with that awkward cartoon gif.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

> "We're not leaving (Iraq) unless they pay us back for it," *Trump said *while responding to a question on the resolution passed by the Iraqi Parliament.



Trump: No troop withdrawal from Iraq

Sure.....

Iraqi officals should show up @ the WH with a check ,about the same time mexican officals show up with a check for the 'wall'...

~S~


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 8, 2020)

Trump turning the US presence into an occupation and killing of Soleimani will possibly cost many American citizens´ lives as the militias declared war on US troops in Iraq and Iran claims 80 casualties in missile strikes on two US presences.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 24, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Trump turning the US presence into an occupation and killing of Soleimani will possibly cost many American citizens´ lives as the militias declared war on US troops in Iraq and Iran claims 80 casualties in missile strikes on two US presences.


The militants are nothing but soft meat. If they want to play hard, we can play really hard.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 25, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Trump turning the US presence into an occupation and killing of Soleimani will possibly cost many American citizens´ lives as the militias declared war on US troops in Iraq and Iran claims 80 casualties in missile strikes on two US presences.
> ...


But they are not on your radar. That´s the difference.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It is very dangerouse misconception. Everyone is on our radars.


----------



## gipper (Jan 26, 2020)

Every nation in the world with US troops in them, should demand they bug out. That would greatly benefit the American people, but not so much the Oligarchy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...


Defeat Taliban then brag about destroying Iraqi militias.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

An Iraqi MP has threatened the US with military force should they not leave Iraq. The bill that expels US forces was signed yesterday and there was a big protest on the streets in support of it.

Parlamentario iraquí: “Iraq recurrirá a fuerza militar si EEUU no saca a sus tropas” | La iguana TV


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

gipper said:


> Every nation in the world with US troops in them, should demand they bug out. That would greatly benefit the American people, but not so much the Oligarchy.




Would work for me. And don't call US when you need US. You are all grown ups now.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> An Iraqi MP has threatened the US with military force should they not leave Iraq. The bill that expels US forces was signed yesterday and there was a big protest on the streets in support of it.
> 
> Parlamentario iraquí: “Iraq recurrirá a fuerza militar si EEUU no saca a sus tropas” | La iguana TV





Big talk. Meaningless until he has his government say it to US.


Until then, he is an ungrateful child, enjoying our protection while whining about how strict we are.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > An Iraqi MP has threatened the US with military force should they not leave Iraq. The bill that expels US forces was signed yesterday and there was a big protest on the streets in support of it.
> ...


The Iraqis were happy with Saddam.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



. Doesn't change what I said, either way.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Maybe we have different opinions regarding the definition of the term protection...


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Pull out American forces, and you will learn fast, what protection means, when you see what happens without it.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 26, 2020)

He says no now, but didn't he promise to "bring the troops home"?



And didn't you slobbering tRumpkins....  Well....  Slobber all over it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


US Sanctions, I guess. You forget that those you declare enemies are not automatically enemies of those you "protect".


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> He says no now, but didn't he promise to "bring the troops home"?
> 
> 
> 
> And didn't you slobbering tRumpkins....  Well....  Slobber all over it?





His supporters were varied in their response to that promise. Some were very exited about it. OThers less so. Some thought it was a bad idea, but supported him for other reasons.


That you missed all that, is possibly the fault of your media that can't do nuance. Hell, they can't do anything other than serve up propaganda.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> He says no now, but didn't he promise to "bring the troops home"?
> 
> 
> 
> And didn't you slobbering tRumpkins....  Well....  Slobber all over it?


He means he will bring the soldiers back to their accommodations after a long day out in the desert.


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah, especially the Kurds.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





I forgot nothing. I remember historically, the dangers that come from not having a superpower maintain order in the world.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The Kurds, the Kurds. What if the Texans want their own country? Will you rush to their help?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The history of a single superpower, be it Rome, the Mongols, the British Empire or today the USA, is just the same: Never ending war.


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I suppose there exists a procedure which regulates this matter in the US.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > He says no now, but didn't he promise to "bring the troops home"?
> ...


I've seen not one single tRumpling fault anything he does he or anywhere else, so I doubt your statement.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




As opposed to all the peace that occurred at other times?

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




1. Your credibility would be better, if you did not talk like a baby, with a speech impediment.

2. And that again, is probably the fault of your pathetic media. I've seen plenty of it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, not really.
Iraq, however, is at war since Saddam and the US was always involved.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


It´s called civil war.
However, I want my own country. When will your army arrive?


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




And you blame the US for it, not Saddam. Got it.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So, no response other than to deflect by insulting?

I win again.


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What should my army help you in this?


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Wow. I pointed out that you were being insulting, and then I a made another point, about your lack of awareness.


And you got none of that. You are dim as hell.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> 
> "We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that's there. It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time We're not leaving unless they pay us back for it.
> 
> ...



You wrote- “I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.” 

I would agree that your opinions are shithole, I just don’t see in that sentence where you expressed an opinion, so I have to ask, do you know the meaning of “opinion”, shithole?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Saddam bears his own responsibility, that´s for sure. Whether Kuweit belongs to Iraq or should be a privately owned remnant of the British Empire, is not up to us to decide, though.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




WHy not?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


It´s urgent. The regime is attacking me with biological bum weapons. Please send your army and unthrone the bum rulers, then put me in charge.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> ...


It is hypothetical. An opinion that doesn´t count, has no need to be expressed.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Ahh, now that is what I call a shithole opinion.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Because we don´t want to get involved.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Ok, got it. Your logic is worse than your shithole opinions.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




That would US making a choice. You said, it is "not up to us to decide". That implies some moral or authority reason that we dont' have the right to make the call.

Which is it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You cann for anything, that´s called free speech. The only authority to decide is the UN.


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It is your words. But in reality we know that the things are a bit different. You sit in your armchair drinking beer and browsing various forums and porn sites. And your government gives not too much shit about you. Well, maybe it even supports you through some social payments. 

So, no, my army isn't going to you.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




The UN is no Authority. Any attempt to make it so, should be met with war. 


Are you an American, or a traitor?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> 
> "We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that's there. It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time We're not leaving unless they pay us back for it.
> 
> ...


We would leave


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Yes, my government is in constant fear that I am being elevated above them. That is why they have unleashed their bum army and keep me at the bread line. If you want really to liberate someone and even a whole country in 2020, send in the troops.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your government is member of the UN and has agreed to its terms.

Nor.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> ...


Really? Such an important deployment?


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Elevetad? Then stop taking drugs.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The US occupation of post-war germany ended 70 years ago

you are free to demand we leave at any time


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


At least send Rambo. He can unmerkle Germany and help me take over. Tell Trump that I will buy a lot of US stuff to equip my forces.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Isn´t there something in the 2 + 4 treaty?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> 
> "We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that's there. It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time We're not leaving unless they pay us back for it.
> 
> ...


Did you really think about this before you posted? Lol


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Dude, we had some arguments about European matters not long ago, and I told you that I am not an American (and it was not once). Remember this fact about my humble person.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


You said you are American from Ukraine, didn´t you? So you are Ukrainian. Can you send me a few SS battalions, then? The result be the same.


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Of course not. I never said this. 

SS battalions were an invention of your country. I am sure you can organize them yourself with the help of your compatriots.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


You just need to PROVIDE them. Arzov and Co. Unmerkle, make me Fuhrer and all is good.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nothing I am aware of


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Ok, and it won´t make Iranian sanctions look tame?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I dont follow you


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


It is what Trump threatened Iraq with.


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I need? What for? I doubt that you have any value for my country.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


You want join the EU, right?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You are not being clear and I dont want to make assumptions or put words in your mouth


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


How about reading the OP, then?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I did read it

the specific question you asked and I answered was “I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.”


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


And further? The question is why? Because Trump threatened Iraq with sanctions in case they expel US forces.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


If you actually only wanted to talk about iraq why did you drag germany into the picture?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




SS battalions?

What a moron!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I am German and I just opened this scenario for Germany.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No, you are obviously a Nazi that your own government would imprison if they identify you.


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It depends on what the EU will look like. I prefer it to be a common market and a free travel area, rather than a some form of federation.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And I finished it for you

if the germans demand US withdrawal you will get your wish


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Lib euros have delusions of grandeur and a desire for one-world government beginning with the EU


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


I prefer a political alliance. We need a common foreign policy, that´s most important.


----------



## ESay (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Well, in this case I will have to reject you offer I am afraid.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Really? Do you really want "Das vierte Reich"?
Do you want to recall how the previous attempt was terminated?


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 26, 2020)

On the question of if the United States was asked to leave Germany. Germany has no nukes.  Does Germany trust the United States more or less then they trust two nuke nations in their economic union England and France?  The history of Europe is not nice.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Well, I am fine with that. The Russians too!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Typical. What´s the foreign policy of Tennessee, if I may ask?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> On the question of if the United States was asked to leave Germany. Germany has no nukes.  Does Germany trust the United States more or less then they trust two nuke nations in their economic union England and France?  The history of Europe is not nice.


The three have a common interest: Serving American interests.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Which does not include recognizing the UN as an Authority over our actions.


Are you loyal to America, or to the UN?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Fuck them. The US is abusing its achievements to control others and the UN is a bunch of whimpering Morties.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Who are you loyal to?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Me. My country lets me down. Fuck them.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 26, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> On the question of if the United States was asked to leave Germany. Germany has no nukes.  Does Germany trust the United States more or less then they trust two nuke nations in their economic union England and France?  The history of Europe is not nice.


Sure, they have to trust the USA much more than England and France, at least because the USA have much more nukes. 
If they will not trust, if they will ask American soldiers to leave Germany, well, they will become traitors and then they will lost everything.


----------



## ESay (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Cool. What is the place of Russia in your future union, btw? Do you still want a EU from Lissabon to Vladivostok?


----------



## Care4all (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks like Assassinations in Foreign countries,  has consequences


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 27, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Sure thing.


----------



## ESay (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Fuck this union then.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 27, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Are you an idiot? Russia won´t disappear, it is the best option that they are your friends. Drink Rjaschenka and give it a thought.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Well, I'm an American, and if there is a conflict between what the UN wants and what America wants, as far as I am concerned the UN can go burn in hell.


The UN is not a world government, and the more people push the idea that it is, the more I want to see it destroyed.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sure, Russia will not disappear by itself, but we can eliminate it.


----------



## ESay (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Friends you say? Okay, but only after they give up a stupid idea of 'gathering the Russian lands' they have been embracing since Ivan III. 

What is 'rjaschenka'? Ryazhanka maybe?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We can doubt that what some heroic runaway draft dodgers want is equal to what America wants. Americans don´t want to go to war for nothing. Trump´s election proves that.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 27, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


That would make two huge craters, not one.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 27, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


You´re one people, whether the political reality mirrors that or not. And yes, I mean the Russian-Ukrainian milk drink.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






The UN can go fuck themselves.


----------



## ESay (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yes, we have common roots and close languages and culture. But we are very different in political mentality. If you want to try to understand it, begin with the differences between so called South Western and North Eastern Rus. 

So? What is your point?


----------



## Stratford57 (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester , Esay is a proud Ukrainian.


ESay said:


> SS battalions were an invention of your country. I am sure you can organize them yourself with the help of your compatriots.


Jan 23 2020:
The CIA *declassified documents* under the law that requires the exposing of Nazi war criminals.
*In the document*, American intelligence officials describe Bandera as a “fascist” and “agent of Hitler.”

During the five weeks of the existence of Stepan Bandera's "state," about 5,000 Ukrainians, 15,000 Jews and several thousand poles were murdered
New CIA Declassified Documents Expose Nazi War Criminals - Ukraine's Stepan Bandera is on the List - Communal News
Bandera and other Ukrainians who were collaborating with Hitler and SS are now official heroes in Ukraine .
A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev



ESay said:


> So, no, my army isn't going to you.


Of course not, Ukrainian army is a joke, nobody needs it.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


When people ph uk with him, he responds. Equal opportunity!


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 27, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Russians are Russians. "Great Russia" (Russian Federation), "Small Russia"/"Borderland" (Ukraine), " White Russia" (Belarus), "Black Russia" (Poland and Lithuania) and so on... All of them are the same.
"The Gathering of Russian lands", you say? What exactly do you do with Donbass and Crimea? Don't you want to return them? Don't you want to return Cuban and Belgorod after Donbass and Crimea? And Moscow, Siberia, Far East and Alaska?
I don't see any reason to waste American lifes and resourses just to help transfer the Russian capital from Moscow to Saint-Petersburg, Rostov, Kiev, Minsk or even Warsaw. It will change nothing.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 27, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


This equilibrium is unstable, and both sides are working hard to get the advantage. Right now the Russians are bit more succesful with their ABD and the potential of preemptive strike. So, we need reindustrialisation of the USA, and yes, it means deindustrialisation of Europe and Asia.


----------



## ESay (Jan 28, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Moscow, Siberia, Alaska? Of course not. 

Only some nationalists talk about Kuban and some other parts. But that is no starter. These regions were heavily russified during the Soviet times. 

I personally against taking back Crimea. It is mostly Russian region that was administratively Ukrainian for relatively short period of time. 

I am in favour of returning Donbas. But not on Russian terms.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 28, 2020)

ESay said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


So, you are a "moderate" "collector of the Russian lands", aren't you? So, what is your difference from ordinary Russian "vatnik"? And yes, Ukraine itself was "Ukrainian" for the relatively short period of time (or, may be, never was really independent).


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Because they are less of a willful tool than Washington expected? When you guys have problems with other peoples why don´t you just nuke them away?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


We had differences of North (German black-white-red) and South (German black-red-gold). Yet, since 1948, we only have black-red-gold. Russia intends to join the EU sooner or later and Euro. Borders´ meaning will vanish to some extend. The intent of an union is not to rewarm old conflicts.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...


We can assume it will always be enough to make the powers not to attack each other. In my opinion, we can throw a big northern hemisphere party, no need to harm each other.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Trump turning the US presence into an occupation and killing of Soleimani will possibly cost many American citizens´ lives as the militias declared war on US troops in Iraq and Iran claims 80 casualties in missile strikes on two US presences.


You Trumps murder of Persia poet warrior Solemani, right?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Trump turning the US presence into an occupation and killing of Soleimani will possibly cost many American citizens´ lives as the militias declared war on US troops in Iraq and Iran claims 80 casualties in missile strikes on two US presences.
> ...


You are probably an old guy who will stay at home when Trump sends the young and full of expectation into meaningless war.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Lol

Keep that 2003 dream alive 

The Russians will never join the E.U.S.S.R

What happened to that mutil polar world and the euro becoming the new worlds reserve currency lol?

The frogs initially   voted no to join ...but ya know how  shit  goes in globo homo left wing democracies ...

THe eu is a miserable failure it's only a matter of time before it disintegrates


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


When it doesn´t change you are probably right. However, the largest economic area bears huge advantages for Russia.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

You'll do as your told ...you're under occupation nazi..and your government will subsidize those bases and like it

Actually I'm all for pulling out ......when GW shrub suggested closing German bases german's said please dont leave .....especially small business owners near the bases

The eu is a failure and they dont even bother lying to you about immigrants anymore...how is that immigrant unemployment rate ....that may give ya a hint

You're set up for replacement and extermination..and your social saftey nets are being set up to implode by design  ...and you cant even say boo about it on twitter.....or else  lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> 
> "We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that's there. It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time We're not leaving unless they pay us back for it.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed my time in Germany....but if the German people think they can foot the bill for their own defense....then by all means....kick America out.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> You'll do as your told ...you're under occupation nazi..and your government will subsidize those bases and like it
> 
> Actually I'm all for pulling out ......when GW shrub suggested closing German bases german's said please dont leave .....especially small business owners near the bases
> 
> ...


I already agreed with you. Why don´t you care for your own problems. Some decades and Maduro will be your beloved President.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> ...


We could. Trump has changed the mood in Germany. Such a request would probably pass a referendum. Allies usually don´t tell each other to fuck off. Maybe Washington and Berlin should start acting like allies, then.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Our press is guilty of  lying about Trump's attitudes.....even making up his statements......I think the only thing Trump says that is against Germany is that he defends America first. 

OMG!!!! How dare he think of his own country before all others.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


German press has largely reported in a negative way about Trump. But since he didn´t change a thing, the waves calmed. But in our public opinion Trump is the number one threat to world peace. And that is because he didn´t change a thing. This public opinion was not induced by media but by Trump. Under Obama, the foreign policy was somehow equal but our media portrayed the drone guy as peace dove.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > You'll do as your told ...you're under occupation nazi..and your government will subsidize those bases and like it
> ...



Cause I've never railed against open borders, illegal aliens and morons like aoc here
If we dont have a civi warl ...certainly a possibility of an aoc type ....( who supports gulag Bernie )becoming president .... a large portion of our lefties and children  are being dumbed down and will soon reach western europeans level ignorance and stupidity


What's a matter ...to much reality

go back to dream world and wait for the Russians to join the E.U.S.S.R


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2020)

Trump would love to pull the troops out of Germany and put them in Poland.

The only problem is that we have billions of dollars invested in infrastructure for the troops in Germany and it would have to rebuild it in Poland.

By the way, in 1945 my father didn't ask the Germans permission before he went into Germany.  Just like he didn't need a visa when he landed in France on D-Day.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yet Trump hasn't caused one war....Obama caused several.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


So what is your opinion on anything then?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> Trump would love to pull the troops out of Germany and put them in Poland.
> 
> The only problem is that we have billions of dollars invested in infrastructure for the troops in Germany and it would have to rebuild it in Poland.
> 
> By the way, in 1945 my father didn't ask the Germans permission before he went into Germany.  Just like he didn't need a visa when he landed in France on D-Day.


Ask the Poles if they pay up.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


He didn´t but we can´t honor him because those we know as the actual war hawks kept him back. But he did it again and killed Soleimani. That could have been an attempt to get a green light for war against Iran.


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump would love to pull the troops out of Germany and put them in Poland.
> ...




The Poles are at least meeting the NATO goal of contributions.  The Germans are spending their money on their stupid socialism and are welfare queens expecting the US to defend them.

We don't have troops in Germany and other places in Europe to protect the Germans.  We have them there to as a warning to the Russians to not be too uppity.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah....and the only fuckers that seem to be attacking are Iranians.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


There is exactly zero Polish contribution. That´s German money they expend.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Far fetched. Soleimani was arriving to the Iraqi PM at his invitation. Iran is there because they helped fighting ISIS. Without them, they would now be in control of Baghdad and blow us all up each motherfucking day.


----------



## Correll (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Because they are a bunch of power hungry want a be tyrants, who are working hard to become actual tyrants. 


Whatever problem(s)  you think you see in the world, the UN, as a world government, is a cure far worse than the disease.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> An Iraqi MP has threatened the US with military force should they not leave Iraq. The bill that expels US forces was signed yesterday and there was a big protest on the streets in support of it.
> 
> Parlamentario iraquí: “Iraq recurrirá a fuerza militar si EEUU no saca a sus tropas” | La iguana TV



   V yeah...Iraq threatened them us with military force before didn’t it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 28, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > An Iraqi MP has threatened the US with military force should they not leave Iraq. The bill that expels US forces was signed yesterday and there was a big protest on the streets in support of it.
> ...


When?


----------



## ESay (Jan 28, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...


What do you mean collector? I don't want to collect anything. I am okay with the Ukrainian borders which were recognized in 1991 (except of Crimea). 

'Ukraine' was a purely geographical name, which means 'near the edge'. It was much later it became used in political and national sense. 

I don't consider this name too appropriate. Ruthenia would be more accurate.


----------



## ESay (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Russia intends to join the EU? Who told you that? 
That is just a crazy idea. In any case, Ukraine should stay away from this crazy union, it is for sure.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 28, 2020)

ESay said:


> What do you mean collector? I don't want to collect anything.



https://en.$$$$wikipedia.$$$$org/wiki/Collector_of_Russian_lands (delete $$$$)
-----------------------------

*Collector of Russian land(s)* (Russian: sobiratel russkoi zemli) is a historical concept and study of expansion policy of the Grand Duchy of Muscovy and the Grand Duchy of Lithuania. The term could be found in works of several historians such as Dmitry Ilovaysky ("History of Ruthenia: Muscovy-Lithuanian period or Collectors of Ruthenia (Rus)"),[1] Kazimierz Waliszewski ("First Romanovs",[2] "Ivan Grozny")[3] and many others. In the historical studies of Russia the concept justifies the liquidation of political (feudal) fragmentation in post Golden Horde period.[4]
------------------------------------




> I am okay with the Ukrainian borders which were recognized in 1991 (except of Crimea).


But people of Donbass are not okay with it. 
You want to return Donetsk and Lugansk into "Small Russia", don't you? Is it so different from Moscowits' goal to return Kiev, Odessa, Lvov and Warsaw into "Great Russia"?



> 'Ukraine' was a purely geographical name, which means 'near the edge'. It was much later it became used in political and national sense.
> 
> I don't consider this name too appropriate. Ruthenia would be more accurate.


"Ruthenia" is just a Latin prononsation of "Russia".


----------



## ESay (Jan 28, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> But people of Donbass are not okay with it.
> You want to return Donetsk and Lugansk into "Small Russia", don't you? Is it so different from Moscowits' goal to return Kiev, Odessa, Lvov and Warsaw into "Great Russia"?


Donetsk and Lugansk are a part of Ukraine. The Ukrainians (okay, Malo-Russians) were a majority
there since the joining of the Wild Steppe to the Russian Empire. There was an all-Russian census in 1897 which shows the same.

I don't want any land of Veliko-Russians or Belorussians or someone else's.



Silver Cat said:


> "Ruthenia" is just a Latin prononsation of "Russia".


Since the 13 or 14 century the term Ruthenia was used for South-Western Rus, while the term Russia was used for North-Eastern Rus.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 29, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Not now, but later. Putin also wants Euro.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 29, 2020)

ESay said:


> Donetsk and Lugansk are a part of Ukraine.


They were parts of Ukraine. Now, they are, de facto, controlled by the Great Russia.



> The Ukrainians (okay, Malo-Russians) were a majority
> there since the joining of the Wild Steppe to the Russian Empire. There was an all-Russian census in 1897 which shows the same.


In the same census majority of Kiev's population were Great Russians. Does it mean, that Kiev is the Great Russia's city?



> I don't want any land of Veliko-Russians or Belorussians or someone else's.


May be, it is because you are a clever, moderate, realistic-thinking collector, and right now you want to return Donbass only.
But can you explain what is the difference between "Great Russians" and "Small Russians"? Why the USA should care, what group of Russians control few coal mines and rusted remains of Soviet industry?


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > "Ruthenia" is just a Latin prononsation of "Russia".
> ...


Really? Do you want to say, that Facebook group "Ruthenia Catholica" is about Roman Catholic mission in Ukraine?
----------------------
The word _Ruthenia_ originated as a Latin designation of the region whose people originally called themselves the _Rus'_. During the Middle Ages writers in English and other Western European languages applied the term to lands inhabited by Eastern Slavs.[3][4] Russia itself was called _Great Ruthenia_ or _White Ruthenia_ until the end of the 17th century.[5] "_Rusia_ or _Ruthenia_" appears in the 1520 Latin treatise _Mores, leges et ritus omnium gentium, per Ioannem Boëmum, Aubanum, Teutonicum ex multis clarissimis rerum scriptoribus collecti_ by Johann Boemus. In the chapter _De Rusia sive Ruthenia, et recentibus Rusianorum moribus_ ("About Rus', or Ruthenia, and modern customs of the Rus'"), Boemus tells of a country extending from the Baltic Sea to the Caspian Sea and from the Don River to the northern ocean. It is a source of beeswax, its forests harbor many animals with valuable fur, and the capital city Moscow (_Moscovia_), named after the Moskva River (_Moscum amnem_), is 14 miles in circumference.[6][7] Danish diplomat Jacob Ulfeldt, who traveled to Russia in 1578 to meet with Tsar Ivan IV, titled his posthumously (1608) published memoir _Hodoeporicon Ruthenicum_[8] ("Voyage to Ruthenia").[9]

-----------------------------


----------



## Silver Cat (Jan 29, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Not now, but later. Putin also wants Euro.


May be, may be not. But he clearly doesn't want EU bureaucracy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 29, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Not now, but later. Putin also wants Euro.
> ...


For now it is over, anyway. A Union of puppets doesn´t deserve strength and power.


----------



## ESay (Jan 29, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> They were parts of Ukraine. Now, they are, de facto, controlled by the Great Russia.


De facto yes. But why should it automatically mean that they are not parts of Ukraine? When the Minsk agreements were signed, these parts were named as 'particular districts of Donetsk and Lugansk oblasts'. I think it implies that they are Ukraine, doesn't it?



Silver Cat said:


> In the same census majority of Kiev's population were Great Russians. Does it mean, that Kiev is the Great Russia's city?


As well as in the other big cities. The main administrative divisions in the Russian Empire were gubernii. I think it is more appropriate to compare in this scale.



Silver Cat said:


> But can you explain what is the difference between "Great Russians" and "Small Russians"? Why the USA should care, what group of Russians control few coal mines and rusted remains of Soviet industry?


I think the main difference is in political mentality. The Ukrainians are less inclined to have a czar.

I personally think that authoritarian rule was the main cause of Russia dragging behind of West European states economically and technologically. 
The authoritarian rule of a relatively small group of people was one of the main causes of the Soviet collapse.
And now these guys have stepped on the same rakes.

About the second part of your question.
I think it is more appropriate to counter your potential enemy near its border, rather than near yours. It is the same reason why the US support Japan, S Korea and Taiwan in the Far East, and the monarchies of the Persian Gulf in the Middle East.



Silver Cat said:


> May be, it is because you are a clever, moderate, realistic-thinking collector, and right now you want to return Donbass only.


There is nothing to gather more, really. Talks about Kuban is a quite rare case in Ukraine, and I think that almost no one takes them seriously. Nothing to say about other Russian lands.



Silver Cat said:


> Really? Do you want to say, that Facebook group "Ruthenia Catholica" is about Roman Catholic mission in Ukraine?
> ----------------------
> The word _Ruthenia_ originated as a Latin designation of the region whose people originally called themselves the _Rus'_. During the Middle Ages writers in English and other Western European languages applied the term to lands inhabited by Eastern Slavs.[3][4] Russia itself was called _Great Ruthenia_ or _White Ruthenia_ until the end of the 17th century.[5] "_Rusia_ or _Ruthenia_" appears in the 1520 Latin treatise _Mores, leges et ritus omnium gentium, per Ioannem Boëmum, Aubanum, Teutonicum ex multis clarissimis rerum scriptoribus collecti_ by Johann Boemus. In the chapter _De Rusia sive Ruthenia, et recentibus Rusianorum moribus_ ("About Rus', or Ruthenia, and modern customs of the Rus'"), Boemus tells of a country extending from the Baltic Sea to the Caspian Sea and from the Don River to the northern ocean. It is a source of beeswax, its forests harbor many animals with valuable fur, and the capital city Moscow (_Moscovia_), named after the Moskva River (_Moscum amnem_), is 14 miles in circumference.[6][7] Danish diplomat Jacob Ulfeldt, who traveled to Russia in 1578 to meet with Tsar Ivan IV, titled his posthumously (1608) published memoir _Hodoeporicon Ruthenicum_[8] ("Voyage to Ruthenia").[9]


Well, this passage supports your words.

I don't know whom this group represents. Catholics in Russia?


----------



## Stratford57 (Jan 30, 2020)

ESay said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > They were parts of Ukraine. Now, they are, de facto, controlled by the Great Russia.
> ...


I wonder which rakes you are talking about? It's Ukraine who keeps stepping on the same rakes and shooting her own feet, Russia is just fine.

US News 2019  Rating:*
United States* *#1* in *International Influence Rankings*
*Russia**#2* in *International Influence Rankings*
*Ukraine* *#40* in *International Influence Rankings*
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/best-international-influence

World bank, “Doing business” rating 2019
Russia named 28 (comparing to 120 in 2012 and in spite of numerous sanctions) between Austria and Japan
Ukraine named 71 (behind Vietnam and in spite of billions of dollars coming from IMF)
https://www.worldbank.org/content/d...Reports/English/DB2019-report_web-version.pdf

 Besides, Russia has been under the  sanctions since 2014, Ukraine keeps begging for money from IMF.


----------



## ESay (Jan 31, 2020)

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...


Don't even try to comprehend, baby. It is beyond your abilities.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jan 31, 2020)

ESay said:


> Don't even try to comprehend, baby. It is beyond your abilities.


Oh, yes, forgot to add:

IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country

Though the *Ukrainian economy was the second largest in the Soviet Union*, after the dissolution of the union, independent Ukraine made a major transition from a planned economy to a market economy which plunged a major section of the country into poverty.
 The economy of Ukraine contracted severely, and people in the country struggled to live. As of 2018, the per capita *income in Ukraine is $2,963,* making it the poorest country in Europe.
The Poorest Countries In Europe


----------



## Silver Cat (Feb 1, 2020)

ESay said:


> De facto yes. But why should it automatically mean that they are not parts of Ukraine?


Because the term "Ukraine"/"Borderland" means "The Russian lands not under the Russian's Tzar's control". If those lands are under the Moscow's control - they are not Borderlands already.



> When the Minsk agreements were signed, these parts were named as 'particular districts of Donetsk and Lugansk oblasts'. I think it implies that they are Ukraine, doesn't it?


We both know, that Ukraine is not going (and never was) to keep the terms of the agreement. So, Minsk agreement is nothing but a short cheasefire.



> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > In the same census majority of Kiev's population were Great Russians. Does it mean, that Kiev is the Great Russia's city?
> ...


But the Russians can think another way and retake Kiev, can't they?



> I think the main difference is in political mentality. The Ukrainians are less inclined to have a czar.


Ok. So do you agree, that the difference between the Russians and the Ukrainian is not cultural (like between English- and Spanish-speaking Americans), not even subcultural (like between yuppies and rednecks), but just a political? 73% of the Ukrainians support Zelenskiy, and 86% of the Russians support Putin. It's a great difference, you know. But, may be, Putin is really better (at least more experienced) than Zelenskiy?
There is an opinion, that the difference between Russian "Goats" (political Moscowites) and "Swines" (political Ukrainians) is less, than between American "Donkeys" and "Elephants".




> About the second part of your question.
> I think it is more appropriate to counter your potential enemy near its border, rather than near yours. It is the same reason why the US support Japan, S Korea and Taiwan in the Far East, and the monarchies of the Persian Gulf in the Middle East.


Sometimes yes. But such a politic has its own disadvantages. Support of Japan caused Pearl-Harbour, support of the radical islamists caused 911, ISIS and increase of migration rate. What will cause our support of Ukrainian nationalists? Another "zrada" (treason)? All possibilities must be carefully calculated.



> There is nothing to gather more, really. Talks about Kuban is a quite rare case in Ukraine, and I think that almost no one takes them seriously. Nothing to say about other Russian lands.


Where exactly do you live? Looks like, not in Kiev, and don't know news of culture, for example about the new Rock-Opera "Sagaidachniy: The Assault on Moscow".
https://$$$facebook.com$$$/136152356951145/photos/a.137355873497460/610766426156400/
(Delete $$$)




> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Do you want to say, that Facebook group "Ruthenia Catholica" is about Roman Catholic mission in Ukraine?
> ...


Yes.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 1, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Iraqi militias run by Iranians...


----------



## ESay (Feb 2, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Because the term "Ukraine"/"Borderland" means "The Russian lands not under the Russian's Tzar's control". If those lands are under the Moscow's control - they are not Borderlands already.


I want to remind you that there is a state which is called Ukraine and which has its borders, officially established as if 1991. 

If Moscows czar seized control of some lands it doesn't mean that this state will automatically recognize it. 



Silver Cat said:


> We both know, that Ukraine is not going (and never was) to keep the terms of the agreement. So, Minsk agreement is nothing but a short cheasefire.


There are two main views about Donbas - to freeze this conflict, establish an official border on the frontline and forget about Donbas; and implementation of the Minsk agreements, but not on Russia's terms. 

The Poroshenko administration followed the first view.

If the agreements are going to be implemented in full, it is a good question who isn't going to implement them on practice. 

I will address the other parts of you post a little bit later, ok?


----------



## ESay (Feb 2, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Ok. So do you agree, that the difference between the Russians and the Ukrainian is not cultural (like between English- and Spanish-speaking Americans), not even subcultural (like between yuppies and rednecks), but just a political?


It depends on what one considers a cultural difference to be. Some different language can be considered a cultural difference. In the past there were differences in clothing, house building. 

But yes, I think the main difference is a political mentality. 



Silver Cat said:


> 73% of the Ukrainians support Zelenskiy, and 86% of the Russians support Putin. It's a great difference, you know. But, may be, Putin is really better (at least more experienced) than Zelenskiy?


Do you really not understand what I tried to say? 

For example, I can't imagine whatsoever the crazy idea with Gossovet to be implemented in Ukraine. 



Silver Cat said:


> There is an opinion, that the difference between Russian "Goats" (political Moscowites) and "Swines" (political Ukrainians) is less, than between American "Donkeys" and "Elephants".


What do you mean? What scale can be used to compare these 'animals'? 

I am a 'swine' according to your classification. And I support: small government and small taxes; private property, including on the land and means of production; strong parliament; wide financial rights of local communities; freedom of speech and press; freedom of consciousness, private health insurance and pension funds (though, I can agree they can operate alongside with state owned ones). 

What other 'animal' are my views the closest to? 



Silver Cat said:


> Where exactly do you live? Looks like, not in Kiev, and don't know news of culture, for example about the new Rock-Opera "Sagaidachniy: The Assault on Moscow".
> https://$$$facebook.com$$$/136152356951145/photos/a.137355873497460/610766426156400/
> (Delete $$$)


Chernigov. 

I hope you don't think that a rock opera about things that happened 500 years ago can say much about the views of contemporary Ukrainians (or significant part, at least).


----------



## Silver Cat (Feb 3, 2020)

ESay said:


> But yes, I think the main difference is a political mentality.


Ok. Answer accepted.



> Do you really not understand what I tried to say?
> 
> For example, I can't imagine whatsoever the crazy idea with Gossovet to be implemented in Ukraine.


Really? The absolutely same Ukrainian agency, NSDC is already working and have even more authority than their Great Russian twin. 

National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine - Wikipedia



> What do you mean? What scale can be used to compare these 'animals'?


Here is a comparission chart for the American pair:
Democrat vs Republican - Difference and Comparison | Diffen



> I am a 'swine' according to your classification. And I support: small government and small taxes; private property, including on the land and means of production; strong parliament; wide financial rights of local communities; freedom of speech and press; freedom of consciousness, private health insurance and pension funds (though, I can agree they can operate alongside with state owned ones).


Looks like your position is almost equal to the position of "goats". May be, with the little difference, that they want more regions in their Federation, and 'swines' want to keep their Small Russia as the unitary state.


> Chernigov.


The old and famouse Russian city, according one of the versions, place of birth of the greatest Russian warrior - Iliya Mooromets.
Isn't it?



> I hope you don't think that a rock opera about things that happened 500 years ago can say much about the views of contemporary Ukrainians (or significant part, at least).


Don't you think that the Russians movies and cartoons about Prince Vladimir, 'The Collector of the Russian Lands' or fighting against 'Polish occupants' are not politically motivated?
Or, may be, the speech of Taras Bulba was apolitical?
There are no stories about past, all stories what people talk to each other are actually about present and future.


----------



## Silver Cat (Feb 3, 2020)

ESay said:


> I want to remind you that there is a state which is called Ukraine and which has its borders, officially established as if 1991.


So what? There were many states like Syria, Iraq, Afganistan, Lybia, Yugoslavia and even USSR. Their leaders made fatal mistakes, and such states finished their existence (at least as independent states).



> If Moscows czar seized control of some lands it doesn't mean that this state will automatically recognize it.


Ukraine can accept reality, or not to accept. But 'de facto' DPR and LPR are not Ukraine anymore.



> There are two main views about Donbas - to freeze this conflict, establish an official border on the frontline and forget about Donbas; and implementation of the Minsk agreements, but not on Russia's terms.
> 
> The Poroshenko administration followed the first view.
> 
> If the agreements are going to be implemented in full, it is a good question who isn't going to implement them on practice.


Ok. It's your choice - to give it up and forget, or continue this conflict until Russia will choose a proper moment for the full-scale agression.


----------



## ESay (Feb 3, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Really? The absolutely same Ukrainian agency, NSDC is already working and have even more authority than their Great Russian twin.
> 
> National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine - Wikipedia


Yes, really. NSDC is an advisory organ under the guise of the president. This entity doesn't have authority per se. The decisions of the Council become valid by decrees of the president. 

I have to admit that it isn't known now what Russian Gossovet will look like. There are only speculations. There are opinions that this Gossovet will be something like the Soviet Politburo. 

If it will be true, I can't even imagine how it possible to compare NSDC with it. 



Silver Cat said:


> Here is a comparission chart for the American pair:
> Democrat vs Republican - Difference and Comparison | Diffen


My views are closer to the Republicans. 



Silver Cat said:


> Looks like your position is almost equal to the position of "goats". May be, with the little difference, that they want more regions in their Federation, and 'swines' want to keep their Small Russia as the unitary state.


Almost equal? Are you serious? 

If you consider them almost equal, then I don't know what to add. In this case I don't see any reason for further discussion. Not because it irritates me or something like, no. But because I won't be able to explain my position. 



Silver Cat said:


> The old and famouse Russian city, according one of the versions, place of birth of the greatest Russian warrior - Iliya Mooromets.


I don't particularly like when someone uses the term Russian for those times. It seems that in English it will be the same. In Ukrainian, the word Russian (in contemporary means) spells "rosijs'kyi". If someone wants to say about the Old Rus' times, then he says "rus'kyi". 



Silver Cat said:


> There are no stories about past, all stories what people talk to each other are actually about present and future.


I already gave my opinion about the views of Ukrainians on this matter.


----------



## ESay (Feb 3, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> So what? There were many states like Syria, Iraq, Afganistan, Lybia, Yugoslavia and even USSR. Their leaders made fatal mistakes, and such states finished their existence (at least as independent states).


So? You think that trying to get back Donbas is a fatal mistake? 



Silver Cat said:


> Ukraine can accept reality, or not to accept. But 'de facto' DPR and LPR are not Ukraine anymore.


De facto yes. 



Silver Cat said:


> Ok. It's your choice - to give it up and forget, or continue this conflict until Russia will choose a proper moment for the full-scale agression.


To give it up and forget is also an option. 

I think that Ukraine should prepare itself for possible full-scale agression in any case.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 3, 2020)

ESay said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > So what? There were many states like Syria, Iraq, Afganistan, Lybia, Yugoslavia and even USSR. Their leaders made fatal mistakes, and such states finished their existence (at least as independent states).
> ...


You can keep supporting any freedoms you want but outside of Ukraine. Because in Ukraine there are only freedoms for Nazis, crooks and their Deep State puppeteers.

 I doubt Donbass will ever be back to Ukraine, they have separated for a reason. Sure, they will keep negotiating on Minsk agreements, but just to show the world: they have been trying and for not to be blamed for violating them. After Ukraine fails in fulfilling Minsk agreements  DNR and LNR will be free de facto and de jure.


----------



## Silver Cat (Feb 4, 2020)

ESay said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Really? The absolutely same Ukrainian agency, NSDC is already working and have even more authority than their Great Russian twin.
> ...


Why don't you want just read the Russian article in Wikipedia? If you are really Ukrainian, living in Ukraine - you know Russian language, don't you?




> If it will be true, I can't even imagine how it possible to compare NSDC with it.


It can not be true, because Politburo was a political agency, part of the Party. Putin pretend to be a leader of all Russians, and to be over all the parties.



> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a comparission chart for the American pair:
> ...


It was not a point. There are twelve main differences between Democrats and Respublicans. How many differences are between the "Swines" and the "Goats"?

And yes, you have the deep likeness with the Democrats. As Ukrainians are Russians, who believe that they are not Russians, so Democrats are Americans who think (and act as if) they are not Americans.



> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like your position is almost equal to the position of "goats". May be, with the little difference, that they want more regions in their Federation, and 'swines' want to keep their Small Russia as the unitary state.
> ...


You can easily do it. Just make a chart of differences for them. I'm sure it will not be very long.



> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > The old and famouse Russian city, according one of the versions, place of birth of the greatest Russian warrior - Iliya Mooromets.
> ...


"The difference, that don't cause a difference is not a difference".
Technically, there was a diphthong "ou" in Old Russian. Sometimes, (for example by Greek-speakers) it was written as "o", sometimes (by Arabic or Latin-speakers) as "u". And changing "iy" to "yi" is just a form of the modern South-Russian accent. And yes, pay attention, that you wrote the name of your city in the Russian form "Chernigov", not in the Ukrainian one - "Chernigiv".
Are you sure, that you are true Ukrainian Nazi, not an "armchair Pro-Russian separatist"?


----------



## ESay (Feb 4, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> It can not be true, because Politburo was a political agency, part of the Party. Putin pretend to be a leader of all Russians, and to be over all the parties.


Politburo was about a relatively small group of people having a say on crucial matters and who can elect a head of the state limitlessly.

Of course, the Gossovet won't be tied to any political party. 



Silver Cat said:


> As Ukrainians are Russians, who believe that they are not Russians, so Democrats are Americans who think (and act as if) they are not Americans.


Until you will be able to distinguish between the Russians (''rosijs'kiy") and the Rus' people ("rus'kyi"), all these discussions will be fruitless. 



Silver Cat said:


> You can easily do it. Just make a chart of differences for them. I'm sure it will not be very long.


If I list here the views of supporters of 'the Russian world' who live in Ukraine and whom I have encountered, will it be suffice for you as the opinions of 'goats'? 

S. Support free land market. 
G. Against free land market. 

S. Support wide privatisation and little interfirence of the state in economic life. 
G. Support state to be in control of so called key sectors of the economy.

S. Support the idea of private health care and private health insurance. 
G. The state should provide this services. 

S. Support the idea of free press and media. 
G. Support the idea of state established rules for the press and mass media. 
*The idea of Zelensky administration to regulate mass media work isn't appropriate. 

S. Support the strong parliament and the system of balances between the branches of power.  
G. Support strong presidential vertical of power. 

S. Support the Ukrainian to be one official language. 
G. Support recognizing the Russian as the other official language. 

S. Support integration in European community (the opinions of the scale of this integration can vary) and in favour of military alliance with a number of Western countries or Nato as a whole. 
G. Support integration in Russia-led blocks or even becoming a part of Russia. 

S. There is no agreement between the church. Some consider that there shouldn't be an 'official' confession. Some in favour of strong, state supported Ukrainian Orthodox church independent from Moscow patriarchat. 
G. Advocate state support of the Orthofox church which should be in union with Russian Orthodox church. 

I think that's enough.



Silver Cat said:


> Are you sure, that you are true Ukrainian Nazi, not an "armchair Pro-Russian separatist"?


I am sorry, dude, but I will answer with a Russian proverb (you understand Russian, right) - Umnaja golova, da duraku dostalas'. 

You have no clue whatsoever what is going on in Ukraine.


----------



## Silver Cat (Feb 7, 2020)

ESay said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > It can not be true, because Politburo was a political agency, part of the Party. Putin pretend to be a leader of all Russians, and to be over all the parties.
> ...


Do you? 
First of all, some "differences" demonstrated by you are simply wrong. Such parties as "Fatherland" of Timoshenko and "Freedom" of Lyashko are against free market of land, and pro-Putins Russians are agree with free lands market (and it already exists in the modern Russia). But anyway, eight is less than twelve. So, there are less differences between Swines and Goats, than between Donkeys and Elephants. 

That means, that Ukraine is a part of "Russian problem", not an element of its solution.


----------



## ESay (Feb 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> . Such parties as "Fatherland" of Timoshenko and "Freedom" of Lyashko are against free market of land, and pro-Putins Russians are agree with free lands market (and it already exists in the modern Russia


Timoshenko is in everlasting opposition now, without a chance to become a real power. Constant criticism of the authorities is her way to remain on the wave and get some supporters. 

Freedom (Svoboda) has nothing to do with Lyashko. Another everlasting critic who didn't even manage to get to the parliament. And that is a good thing. 

OPZZh. Have you heard about such political party? Look it up. And find out with whom Timoshenko blocks the work of the parliament to prevent passing the bill. 



Silver Cat said:


> But anyway, eight is less than twelve. So, there are less differences between Swines and Goats, than between Donkeys and Elephants.


Funny, how you pay attention on a number of the differences, totally ignoring their meaning. 

You know what? I think that Svoboda has even fewer differences with the Goats. Try to comprehend it, before writing 'it is impossible, that can't be true'. 

Basically, there is only one point they strongly differ from the Goats. So, according to your logic they are virtually the same. Go figure. 



Silver Cat said:


> That means, that Ukraine is a part of "Russian problem", not an element of its solution.


Have no idea what you are talking about. And how it can be a part of solving 'Russian problem'. Ukraine and Russia are countries-antagonists.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 14, 2020)

ESay said:


> Ukraine and Russia are countries-antagonists.


And that is exactly the root of all Ukrainian troubles and problems: losing the lands, war, hoax, 
misery and lots of others.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 14, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> 
> "We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that's there. It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time We're not leaving unless they pay us back for it.
> 
> ...





I don't know, but I wish Germany would hurry up and ask us to leave. You have your own army and air force. We probably need to rethink this whole NATO thing. Increasingly, I care less what happens to Europe with each passing day. We wasted a lot of time being concerned over German reunification, pressuring the USSR over the Berlin wall.. it was a waste of resources as well, and it went without thanks. We should learn from these things.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> ...


The US supported the USSR in WWII in various ways. Why would be need to thank you?


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 14, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Right in some ways U.S. and USSR were helping each other during WW2, because we needed to kick your ass out of North Africa, Russia, Poland, France etc.. But why be thankful? not because of anything during wartime for sure. But why should any East German be thankful for assistance in bringing down the Berlin wall?   geeee I dont know... 
Maybe these people who tried to escape were just over reacting to the wonderful life they had in Post War east Germany. Maybe they were just idiots for wanting to escape, maybe they were just unpatriotic greedy capitalists..going through all that trouble!  See.. your right!. we should have just brought more bricks to Germany and helped the Russians build it thicker and taller. Because with most Europeans its all about what have you done for me lately. You dont like Americans, so you all just take care of yourselves IMHO


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 15, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


When they saw the wall was gone, they started to replace the factories with millions of Turks.
What has been a clean country with full employment is now a sad disgusting shithole.

Elections:
Leftist party (SED back then):






AfD:


----------



## Silver Cat (Feb 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Oh, ja-ja!


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 15, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


We have comm ehm cookies.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 17, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> *Trump turning the US presence into an occupation *and killing of Soleimani will possibly cost many American citizens´ lives as the militias declared war on US troops in Iraq and Iran claims 80 casualties in missile strikes on two US presences.



What occupation?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 17, 2020)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Where is Lissabon?  Wasn't that the name of one of the Cosby kids real names?


----------



## ESay (Jun 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Have no idea about Cosby. Lissabon is the capital of Portugal. You English speakers call it a bit different it seems.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jun 17, 2020)

ESay said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



_*Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids*_ is an American animated television series created, produced, and hosted (in live action bookends) by comedian Bill Cosby, who also lent his voice to a number of characters, including Fat Albert and himself.









						Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







> Lissabon is the capital of Portugal. You English speakers call it a bit different it seems.


Yes. It's Lisbon in English.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 17, 2020)

ESay said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



it;s Lisbon.  If you are going to write English, write English!


----------



## ESay (Jun 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Nah, I am not going to be an expert in it.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 18, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> 
> "We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that's there. It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time We're not leaving unless they pay us back for it.
> 
> ...




what I want to know is....

if the US military leaves a country and deserts a base....

do the russians AUTOMATICALLY get it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 18, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what happens when the German parliament asks America to withdraw its forces, but that is just my shithole opinion which doesn´t count.
> ...


No, it will turn into another asylum housing. I should reconsider my request.


----------

